# Medical Necessity Physician Education



## tkrame01 (May 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions for educational tools to reiterate Medical Necessity for physicians ordering outpatient testing???

Thanks- Tiffany Messing, CPC


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 12, 2011)

Check your LCDs and NCDs for your area. This is located on the CMS website under Medicare Coverage Database. T

There you will see published guidelines for specific CPT codes for diagnostics where it will list the diagnosis codes that are considered medically necessary, and then you can use that information to assist them with code selections that make sense.


----------

